# Nismo Stripes on SER



## jd121 (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone have the Nismo Stripes on the altima SE R?? They look really nice because I saw the S-Tune altima. If anyone has info on them please post.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think its a good idea. I mean... They are not hot wheels... Unless you have an extreamly modified car I wouldn't put those on. Just my opinion...


----------



## jd121 (Sep 13, 2007)

NISMO Nissan Altima R and S Tune 

Pics there: Those are the 3.5SE not the SER. But you can put them on the SER though.


----------



## jd121 (Sep 13, 2007)

Altima_SE-R said:


> I dont think its a good idea. I mean... They are not hot wheels... Unless you have an extreamly modified car I wouldn't put those on. Just my opinion...


True.......


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Everyone has their own opinions. Mine, I wouldn't do it. Yeah, they look OK, but do you really want that on your car. It screams "give me a ticket!" I had a ton of stuff done to my 3.5SE, and it was a total sleeper. Completely stock exterior except for Nismo decal on the back, black windows, and stainless exhaust. And 1 or 2 well thought out and placed stickers


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

jd121 said:


> Does anyone have the Nismo Stripes on the altima SE R?? They look really nice because I saw the S-Tune altima. If anyone has info on them please post.



I've never seen them on the SE-R, you would be a first. I say go for it. Your car would be a definate attention getter.


----------



## jd121 (Sep 13, 2007)

altyser said:


> I've never seen them on the SE-R, you would be a first. I say go for it. Your car would be a definate attention getter.


I have never seen them too, but on the NISMO parts catalog on their site they sell the graphic kit along with the sentra and 350z graphic kits. For around $130 i think. If no one is buying why is Nismo still offering it on every catalog.


----------

